# EMS Catalog Article: "Boots with Wings"



## Greg (May 20, 2005)

Anyone else read this? It's a pretty interesting article about Tim Seaver's breaking of Cave Dog's speed record climbing all New Hampshire 4000-footers. Final time was 3 days, 15 hours and 51 minutes.  The article even mentions our very own "Frodo" and "Stinkyfeet" (from VFTT) and their winter record (10 days, 22 hours, 37 minutes). I guess beating that is Tim's next quest.


----------



## pedxing (May 20, 2005)

I enjoyed that, too.

Overall, I thought the catazine was about as informative and interesting as Backpacker magazine, about as informative about a products flaws and, and hawked fewer products than Backpacker.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

Used to really like Backpacker...but it seemed to get awful redundant after a few years :blink:

The Gear Guide is cool though...


----------



## pedxing (May 21, 2005)

And Greg, Frodo isn't just a VFTT'er - you get to claim him, too.  He has a couple dozen posts at AZ and has been really active in the FOT48 (which is where I first met him).


----------



## Tim Seaver (May 31, 2005)

From the EMS Catazine article at:http://www.ems.com/navigation/cataz...28&fromTemplate=index.jsp&bmUID=1117549684482

"Now Seaver wants more. He's eyeing a winter record set in 2003-2004 by Sue Johnston of Waterford, Vermont, and Bob Williams of Wilmington, Massachusetts. They did it in 10 days, 22 hours, and 37 minutes--227 miles thru snow and ice. Seaver can't believe it took them so long."

I just want to make it clear that the final quote was intended to poke fun at the speed hiker mentality , and certainly wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for Bob and Sue's outstanding record - one that I will need every bit of strength, determination, and good weather to best.


----------



## David Metsky (May 31, 2005)

Tim Seaver said:
			
		

> I just want to make it clear that the final quote was intended to poke fun at the speed hiker mentality , and certainly wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for Bob and Sue's outstanding record - one that I will need every bit of strength, determination, and good weather to best.


No worries.  We know you and I think we could all see implied wink in the text.  Good luck and godspeed.

 -dave-


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 31, 2005)

Tim Seaver said:
			
		

> From the EMS Catazine article at:http://www.ems.com/navigation/cataz...28&fromTemplate=index.jsp&bmUID=1117549684482
> 
> "Now Seaver wants more. He's eyeing a winter record set in 2003-2004 by Sue Johnston of Waterford, Vermont, and Bob Williams of Wilmington, Massachusetts. They did it in 10 days, 22 hours, and 37 minutes--227 miles thru snow and ice. Seaver can't believe it took them so long."
> 
> I just want to make it clear that the final quote was intended to poke fun at the speed hiker mentality , and certainly wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for Bob and Sue's outstanding record - one that I will need every bit of strength, determination, and good weather to best.



Hi Tim

Been a big fan of your work for many years. I used to live in Montpelier. You might reconize my image I am using for my avatar.


----------



## pepsi (May 31, 2005)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> Tim Seaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think dave speaks for most of us. I know I smiled when I read it  

And welcome to the board.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for logging in Tim and please keep us posted on your endeavors.


----------

